# Scotland-Classic Malts Cruise



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Is anyone else going to be participating in the Classic Malts Cruise next month?
Probably going to have a day or two in Glasgow at either end any suggestions as to day trips or don't miss sights are appreciated. Special consideration given to things involving fine Scottish Ales, I'll get enough fine malt whisky on the cruise.
Still some berths available if anyone is interested I can PM the link.
Thanks, Sammy


----------



## hphoen (Apr 3, 2003)

I'll be with you in "spirit".


----------



## Mimsy (Mar 22, 2009)

If you can find a bottle of Blair- Atholl Provenance, get it. This is my hands down favorite whisky as I don't like the heavy, peaty whiskys. Its light, clean and has a beautiful floral note. 

Can't wait to go to Scotland so I can get a few more bottles...
Are you going to be on the East Coast at all ?


----------

